# Heimkinosystem mit folgenden Features gesucht.... (auch Fragen zum TV)



## sandman2003 (13. August 2012)

Servus,

bald werde ich eine eigene Wohnung .... als Kerl braucht es natürlich auch eine mehr oder wenig geile technische Ausrüstung^^

An folgendes habe ich gedacht..

einen UE40ES5700 von Samung (oder das 46 zoll modell?? was meint ihr?) 

jetzt habe ich noch folgende "anforderungen" an das teil....

1. Verbindung mit dem PC 
2. Festplatten bzw. Stickanschluss am tv
3. Heimkinoanlage mit BluRay und DVD Player ...... 2.1 würde reichen.... 
   ich habe von einem Feature gelesen das ARC heißt.. soll über den HDMI anschluss auch das Audiosignal vom TV wiedergeben über eine Rückkopplung... das wäre gut .. oder ist das Standard?
4. Alles zusammen möchte ich gerne Musik am PC anmachen in windows.... und das läuft dann über die anlage... zum aussuchen ist das schon bequem.. ipod hab ich ja nich...


was habt ihr für vorschläge


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bald werde ich eine eigene Wohnung .... als Kerl braucht es natürlich auch eine mehr oder wenig geile technische Ausrüstung^^
> 
> ...


Gibt es einen Grund für dieses Modell? Was willst du für einen Fernseher ausgeben? Was ist dir wichtig? Schaust du primär und vorallem viele Filme?

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Fernseher kaufen müsste, dann würde es wohl ein 50" 21:9 Gerät mit Ambilight werden. Die Preise für solche Geräte sind, find ich, massiv gesunken.

Dieses Gerät würde ich mir wohl anschaffen: Philips 50PFL7956K/02 127 cm (50 Zoll) 21:9 Ambilight 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse B (Full-HD, 400 Hz PMR, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) silbergrau: Amazon.de: Elektronik



> 1. Verbindung mit dem PC


Was für eine Verbindung? WLAN? Netzwerk? Warum überhaupt, als Monitor oder wg. Medienzuspieler?



> 2. Festplatten bzw. Stickanschluss am tv


Warum? O.g. Gründe?

Ich würde mir ggf. hier Gedanken über einen externen Medienzuspieler wie z.B. den Popcorn Hour oder Dune Medienplayer anschauen.



> 3. Heimkinoanlage mit BluRay und DVD Player ...... 2.1 würde reichen....
> ich habe von einem Feature gelesen das ARC heißt.. soll über den HDMI anschluss auch das Audiosignal vom TV wiedergeben über eine Rückkopplung... das wäre gut .. oder ist das Standard?


Sollte bei den aktuellen (!) Geräten Standard sein, damit kannst du mit deiner Fernsehbedienung auch deinen AV Receiver steuern.
Übrigens würde ich von solchen 300 EUR Komplettsets Abstand nehmen, allerdings ist das wieder eine Geld- und Nutzenfrage. Wer wenig schaut, dem reicht logischerweise so ein Komplettsystem. Aber ich hab den Kauf eines separaten AV Receivers und zwei Standboxen ( Teufel Ultima 40 ) nicht bereut.



> 4. Alles zusammen möchte ich gerne Musik am PC anmachen in windows.... und das läuft dann über die anlage... zum aussuchen ist das schon bequem.. ipod hab ich ja nich...


Es gibt hier div. Lösungsansätze, z.B. das dein PC als UPnP Medienserver dient und der Receiver, sofern er das unterstützt, abspielt. Alternativ besagte Medienplayer, die selbst als Abspielserver dienen können ... grobes Setup, also was du ggf. wie machen willst & vorallem dein Budget, ist schon sehr hilfreich. 



> was habt ihr für vorschläge


Wahrscheinlich zuviele ...


----------



## sandman2003 (13. August 2012)

Da HDMI auch Sound überträgt, dachte ich an einen einfach anschluss über ein solches Kabel...

Ja über eine Media Box wie von WD oder so habe ich auch schon nachgedacht..... ich will halt unkompliziert musik, video und eventuell bilder wiedergeben...

und am einfachsten greife ich auf meinen pc zu .... keine lust eine extra platte zu haben die immer spiegelbildlich ist und meine will ich nciht umstecken.. zumal meine musik auf meiner internen lagert.... 

btw: das teil sollte .flac können.. schaffen das die geräte??

also abgesehen vom tv will ic hdafür schon nich mehr als 300 schleifen ausgeben...... das is schon ok^^


den fernseher? hmm der sagt mir iwie zu.. samsung is immer ok..... und die berichte sind auch ordentlich... nur größe weiß ich nicht.. 40" oder 46"

kosten für TV: max 720 €

EDIT: ja ich schaue primär filme und serien.. tatsächliches TV ist mir nicht sehr wichtig....


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2012)

Die Samsung-TVs haben nen ganz guten Medienplayer eingebaut, da reicht also sogar ne externe HDD für USB bzw. evlt. kann der Samsung "sogar" per LAN auf Daten zugreifen - weiß grad nicht, ob man dafür evlt. einen Ordner oder so auf bestimmte Weise freigeben/umbennnen muss.


Was genau hattest Du denn für Mediaplayer + Soundanlage als Budget geplant?


----------



## sandman2003 (13. August 2012)

hmm also 300 hören sich schon ganz gut an eig...


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2012)

Das ist mMn das Problem bei den ganzen Playern, die meisten greifen eben nur per USB ( Stick / Festplatte ) drauf zu, denn für Zugriff über Netzwerk würden die Geräte SMB u.a. Freigaben benötigen.

Wenn man sich nicht daran stört, immer eine Festplatte an dem Gerät anzuschließen, dann ist das sicherlich absolut in Ordnung.

In der aktuellen c't wird übrigens der neue Dune Mediaplayer vorgestellt und es wird extra hervorgehoben, dass dieser auch .flac Dateien abspielen kann.

Die Größe ist sicherlich auch Raumabhängig, allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man sich sehr schnell an neue Größen gewöhnt, sei es 24" TFT auf'm Schreibtisch oder halt 46" im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. August 2012)

würde mich nicht stören die anzuschließen.. muss ich mir halt die kabel so legen dass die sofort bereit sind.. jeweils am pc und am tv....

das heimkino system sollte halt dvds und blurays können... 2.1 haben.. und diese rückkopplung das reicht mir schon

theoretisch würds mir reichen nen stick oder ne HDD an den tv immer anzuschließen um auf die medien zugreifen zu können  das ist dann halt meine multimedia anlage im wohnzimmer... musik hören, bilder schauen..... filme schauen...

der anschluss vom pc wollte ich gerne zum zocken nehmen^^ der pc wird denke ich im wohnzimmer stehen.... also nen 3 m hdmi kabel wirds wohl packen^^ sound wird ja auch übertragen...

EDIT: 
*http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-HT-D4200-EN-Blu-ray-Heimkinosystem-Allshare/dp/B005LB0ZSA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344860935&sr=8-1*


hmmmm^^


----------



## Onlinestate (13. August 2012)

Ich kann nur betonen, was bereits gesagt wurde "you get what you pay for".
Bei deinem Preislimit ist einfach nichts drin, was man empfehlen könnte. Das kann man sich vielleicht antun, aber von gut kann da keine Rede sein. Je nachdem was du gewöhnt bist, wird dir das ausreichen, einfach weil du es nicht anders kennst. Aber gut ist es trotzdem nicht.
Wenn es schon so ein Billig-Set sein muss, dann doch eher sowas ( Impaq 300 Blu-ray System "2.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel ).
Mein Tipp, wenn der Fokus auf Filme liegt wäre eher ein Paar Nubert nuBox 381 + AW-441 Subwoofer. Mit Receiver kommt man damit auf etwa 1000 Euro. Bei Musik würde ich aber zu Standboxen raten. Da geht es etwa bei 250 Euro pro Stück los. Der Unterschied ist einfach immens.
Du kannst natürlich auch ein paar gebrauchte Boxen bei eBay ersteigern. Fährste tausend mal besser mit, selbst wenn die zehn Jahre alt sind.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. August 2012)

interessant... ich glaube, das würd sich wirklich lohnen  danke für den tipp.. wusste gar nicht, dass teufel auch sowas macht 

da warte ich lieber und spare nen paar monate und hab dann was solides


----------



## Onlinestate (13. August 2012)

Also, weshalb ich immer zu einem "normalen" HiFi-Set raten würde ist die Modularität. Das ist bei dem Teufel-Set bspw. auch nicht gegeben. Du bist immer auf das limitiert, was du anfangs gekauft hast.
Wenn du 2 Kompaktboxen plus Subwoofer und AV-Receiver kaufst, kannst du dir später immer noch Standboxen und Center holen und schwubdiwub hast du ein 5.1 System. Du brauchst keinen neuen Receiver oder Zuspieler. Wenn mal BluRay total out ist, kannst du das nächste Ding an den Receiver anschließen.
Oder meinetwegen Stereo-Fans holen sich eine separate Stereo-Endstufe, die man parallel zum Receiver verwendet. Also für 5.1 den Receiver, für Stereo die Endstufe und alles ohne irgendein Umstöpseln.

Wenn du dir so ein Set holst und später mal auf 5.1 aufrüsten willst, kannst du einfach mal gar nichts wiederverwenden. Du kannst nur das ganze Set verticken und was neues holen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2012)

Also, ich würd ganz ehrlich an Deiner Stelle nen normalen BD-Player kaufen und in Sachen Sound dann erstmal mit den LCD-Boxen leben, damit Du später mal wiederum was ordentlicheres holen kannst. Erst recht falls Du auch nur ab und an mal nur Musikhören willst, dann sind das Welten zwischen "BluRay-Player + eingebautem LAN-fähigem Mediaplayer + Boxen für 200€" und einem echten kleinen Receiver oder Verstärker + Boxen für 150€ + nem separatem Sub, falls man auf viel Bass steht. Grad bei Musik sind solche Komplett-"Anlagen" schwach, da die kleinen Boxen nix halbes und nix ganzes sind und der Sub einen recht hohen Bassbereich mit abdecken muss, weil die Boxen dafür zu klein sind, so dass der Sub "zu viel" zu tun hat und schnell unsauber wird.

FÜR DEN PREIS ist das Samsung-Teil gut, aber auf Dauer wirst Du fluchen, wenn Du dann mal was "richtiges" als Vergleich hörst, wenn Du einfach noch ein wenig länger sparst und 100-200€ mehr ausgibst  

Oder evlt gibt es ja in Deinem Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der günstig ein paar "alte" Boxen und/oder Stereoverstärker loswerden will - da Du ja kein Surround brauchst, wäre es auch egal, ob Du nun den Sound analog über die Cinch-Anschlüsse eines BD-Players ausgibst (beim Kauf drauf achten, dass der so was hat! ), oder ob Du es digital machst. Digital hätte den Vorteil, dass Du auch HD-Sound nutzen kannst, was aber bei einem billigen Set für nur 200-300€ sowieso gar nicht zu merken wäre. d.h WENN Du wert auf HD-Sound liegst, müsstest Du eh mehr investieren. Das ist ansonsten wie BF3 in Ultra auf nem 600x480 Röhrenmonitor  

Bei echtem HiFi mit Einzelkomponenten halten die Teile Jahrzehnte, da kriegst Du gebraucht was für 200€, das besser klingt als was neues für 400-600€. Daher eben ruhig mal im Bekanntenkreis schauen. Dank des "Surroundwahns" ersetzen viele ihre alte Stereoanlage durch kleine und viel schlechtere 5.1-Sets, gerne auch mit eben so Mini-Boxen, und weil der Sub so reinhaut merken die gar nicht, wie mies der Klang an sich ist... und die alten, guten Stereosachen landen dann zum Schnäppchenpreis in den Kleinanzeigen, weil jeder "Doof" unbedingt Surround will, am besten für 250€ inkl. 3D-fähigem PLayer


----------



## sandman2003 (13. August 2012)

Danke fürs Kopfwaschen... eher ist das wieder hier son Fall "Schnappsidee" ohne Schnapps und ich will eher wissen was ich mir nicht kaufe, anstatt was ich kaufen soll 

werde erstmal den schicken 46 zoll tv kaufen  dann sparen und mal gucken... musik kann ja auch shcön über den pc laufen im wohnzimmer 

und anschluss vom pc zum tv ist ja kein aufwand.. ein HDMI kabel kost ja kaum was ....

was haltet ihr denn vom UE40ES5700 ? bzw UE46XXXXXXX ??

gefällt mir eig ganz gut was der kann....


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2012)

Samsung baut generell keine schlechten LCDs - wenn Du da bei amazon&co keine grundlegend schlechten Dinge liest, sind die immer gut. Klar: es meckern immer mal welche, aber dass unter 1000 Geräten mal 2-3 Fehler aufweisen, ist normal, und sorgt bei Meinungen dann für RELATIV viele Kritikmeldungen (man postet eher, wenn man meckern will, als wenn ein Produkt einfach nur problemlos tut, was es tun soll...) 

Kauf nur nicht unbedingt ein altes Auslaufmodell oder so.


----------



## sandman2003 (14. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kauf nur nicht unbedingt ein altes Auslaufmodell oder so.



nene, der UEXX*ES*XXXX ist das neuste

gestern mal im RL angeschaut bei Saturn .... sieht schon schick aus.. auch die bluray die darauf lief


----------

